

Email exchange between Edward Snowden and former GOP Senator Gordon Humphrey - cseelus
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jul/16/gordon-humphrey-email-edward-snowden

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6053783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6053783)

